# .45 Compact Glock ???



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

Do we know if Glock will ever make a "Compact" size .45? 

I feel like the sub-compact (G30) is too small and the (G21) is Monster!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Glock36.*?

Other than the mid size .*45GAP Glock 38* no, we probably won't see one.


----------



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> *Glock36.*?
> 
> Other than the mid size .*45GAP Glock 38* no, we probably won't see one.


Well the 37, 38, and 39's are all G.A.P's right??? I've been told to stay away from those because the ammo is going to be hard to find. Is that true? What is the big difference between the .45 and the .45 G.A.P?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bymorris said:


> Well the 37, 38, and 39's are all G.A.P's right??? I've been told to stay away from those because the ammo is going to be hard to find. Is that true? What is the big difference between the .45 and the .45 G.A.P?


The .45GAP is a couple mm shorter in case cartridge length so that it fits in a G19/23 sized frame, that's about the only difference.

The ammo can be hard to find (you won't find it at Walmart etc.) and I would wager that the GAP is destined to become extinct. A couple of LE agencies issue it, I think the PA State Police used it for a time, not sure if they still do or not.


----------



## DoctorBob (Aug 15, 2011)

*Is the Glock 36 'compact?'*

What do you call the G36? I love mine and it's about the size of a G19.


----------



## G36Bandit (Mar 20, 2012)

DoctorBob said:


> What do you call the G36? I love mine and it's about the size of a G19.


I just got the G36 and love it. There are some smaller .45's out there but the 36 is pretty nice. Wish it had an accessory rail.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have carried a 21 on duty, and a 30 off duty. Honestly, there isn't a lot of difference if you put them side by side. Not enough for a "middle" offering, anyway. I don't see it coming. The best way to getting close to the middle is a pinky grip extension for the 30 from Pearce or Shearer. It makes a huge difference in the grip.


----------



## VNvet (Mar 27, 2012)

I carry my G36. Mine is a great shooter. If you are within 50 feet of my G36, it can poke your eye out. I use stock mags with the Pearce mag extensions installed for a full grip and 7+1 carry. Do not discount this mighty 45

Vv


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

in my opinion the glock 36 is better than any of the 3" 1911 versions
a bit smaller and lighter than the 3" 1911's and the barrel is a bit longer than 3"
and of course much more reliable


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

DoctorBob said:


> What do you call the G36? I love mine and it's about the size of a G19.


Ditto , I love mine also , Single stack 6 round mag , one in the chamber , one clean hit , threat is over.
230 grn JHP end ! Plus I know where the lead is and not to worried about colateral damage , I pretty much know where that round is.


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

Rumor has it..........
Lone Wolf will make a timberwolf in a compact in 45 acp and 10 mm

But nothing yet


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The G36 is thinner, but OAL and height is the same, I believe, as the G30. I really don't see Glock going that route anytime soon. They do pretty good with what they have in the inventory right now.


----------

